# Texas Radiated Tortoise Breeder



## Scott Hager

ISO an active breeder of radiated tortoises in Texas. 
Thanks,

Scott Hager
972-679-9666


----------



## Yvonne G

Hi Scott, and welcome to the Forum!

This is the only Radiated entry we have on our breeder list, and he's not in Texas:

*RADIATED*

Chris Leone
_Owner/Operator of: _www.hermannihaven.com and www.gardenstatetortoise.com
_Partner of:_https://theturtleroom.com


----------

